# UK Meet, the low down.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, we met up at London Victoria, at the left Luggage ramp at, ALMOST 12pm. In fact, i was early, nearly 40 minutes early, as was to meet DrDevil before others arrived. At first, i had problems even finding the Left Luggage area and wandered aimlessly for about 5 minutes after getting off my train. Great. If i can't find it, how will anyone else find it????







Anyway, i finally found a sign pointing to it! Alas, i couldn't see anyone there. So went and sat down at costa coffee. I then text our DrDevil to find out where he was, hmmm....then he walked up behind me. I had apparently looked right at him and walked past. The thing is, i have met him before. lol!I then recieved a message from JoT telling me she was there wearing a lilac top, black jeans and carrying a large red paperback. She craftily heard my mobile phone beep, then came over to join us. Yes, quite a gathering.After a while, and a cup of tea we decided to go to the left luggage area and wait. Then the lovely Joshua met us, shortly followed by Blossom, Carla777 and Jo. Excellent. One of the first things we thought was how to we ask who we are meeting. lol. What on earth do you say when meeting up with IBS sufferers. Most said, "Are you from the..." Yes yes, thats us. lol.We were missing a couple of people, Shadowz was one of them. We thought she might have got lost, same as me, looking for the left luggage. So, Joshua and i went on a search of Victoria station. We asked security to put an announcement over the loud speaker for her. They did it too. *"Could Shadowz please make her way to the left Luggage area but platform 7 to meet her party please. Thankyou".* She still didn't turn up. To say we were dissapointed was an understatement.







Oh well. C'est la vie. There is always next time.We did get a photo taken of us all mingled under the left Luggage ramp, the woman we asked did look a little bewildered.I'm sure DrDevil, Josuha or one of the others will happily tell a little more of what happened.Nikki


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi nikki, glad it was good. linda posted on one of the threads that she couldnt go because of her being unwell. shes on anti biotics too. i hope you got my msg about not being able to go because of the interview tomorrow!


----------



## Joshua29 (Feb 25, 2003)

Good morning!Well, to be honest I'd had a really tough week health-wise and wasn't sure whether I'd be able to make it........but I was determined to go!Boy was I happy that I did! It was a real pleasure meeting you guys - I can think of worse ways of spending my Sundays than sitting in the sunshine, surrounded by gorgeous women and a crazy guy from the coast who thought my name was "Omlette". (sorry - don't do eggs!)I have to admit to feeling unsure as to how the day would pan out and whether people would be discussing "stuff" relevant to the site. But in fact that subject was hardly mentioned at all, and we just had a laugh, mostly at Dr Devil's antics! (you tourist you!)Yes the day mainly revolved around Dr Devil's mission to find a guard around Buck palace, so he could have his picture taken with his arm around one - it became apparent that Nikki isn't the only sucker for a man in uniform! I'm glad to reveal that the good doctor wasn't disappointed, and in the ensuing frenzy also decided to take a picture of one of the guard's horse's backside! For those of you interested this can be viewed on another thread!The day progressed and we decided to have lunch at a "Wetherspoons" pub (well navigated Joanne & respect to your "neighbours" knowledge).Everyone ordered, apart from myself, and "Saint" Jo specifically told the waitress "NO ONION"! Lo and behold there was onion on her plate! (Jo I'm not trivialising your sensitivity to onion, and I sincerely hope you haven't reacted badly to it). Now the evil in me was kinda hoping that Jo was gonna tear this waitress apart (I can see the potential in your eyes Jo!!) for entertainment sake I mean! But alas she dealt with it all very well.So from the pub we went on to Covent Garden, where myself and Dr Devil were cunningly lured into some kind of alternative cosmetics shop by the girls - Blossom was in her element! Now smelling like a mobile tart's boudoir, and having persuaded Dr Devil not to eat any of the products (they did look good!), we all moved on to Waterloo. Once again it became apparent that no man in uniform was safe!..........................Anyway I'm goin' on, so I'd better let someone else continue!Once again, Nikki, Blossom, Dr Devil, Jo, Joanne, Carla - It was great meeting you all - I had fun!Take careA xxps Carla - good luck with your exam results!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, although at the Southbank i wasn't sure weather it was DrDevil that was doing the training or if it was he who was being trained. I must say i was disapointed at the dismal attempt at playing the bugal, which led to me being shouted at by the good sergeant Major! "Woman think they are taking over the world now" Then chased me to try and make me have a go! Nooooooooo!I too was disappointed that JoT did not rip that waitress apart. Just taking the onion off the top indeed. However JoT and i were far from impressed when we asked for chips and they didn't do any! They don't do any fried food! Normally this would have impressed me no end, but i wanted chips.We were going to go for lunch in Macdonalds but decided against it in the end.One of the highlights of my day i think was asking an old couple to take those photos of us at the London Eye. DrDevil gave her his camera, and i put mine of the floor next to her, THE FLOOR! lol. Her husband bent down really slowly to pick it up for her, i thought he was going to have a heart attack! lol. It turned out WE had asked the american tourists to take photos of us. lol. Now isn't that a turn around for the books.Im a little worried about DrDevils intentions following our little excursion into "Lush" which sells natural soaps and shampoos, he keep sniffing him and flirting


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes unfortunally I was sick , having a lovely pelvic infection ( ended up in hospital with the last one ) and I just did not fancy 1.5 hrs train drivr seeing in throwing up ever 10 mins from the antibiotics. If any of you fancy a BBQ night in Kent in the near future please let me know and im sure I can arrange one


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Woo Hoo! Party at Shadowz!We were really upset you couldn't come.







Oh well, im sure we will do it again!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Nikki you didnt mention the very hairy man who we were at one point were scared might be one of "us."BTW yes I am now 100% sure they just took the onion off the top. I really should have been a bit more forthcoming in telling off the waitress.







BTW2 anyone who was thinking of coming but was worried we'd all be discussing IBS all day....we hardly touched on the subject. It was just a fun day out.....!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

I dont really think that people were worried about that , but I do think some people was put of cause it was posted under the young adults and the people from the meeting place felt there were to old to meet up with us.


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey guysGlad you had a good time - Managed to spend my weekend in bed (and not in a good way)So gutted I couldn't make it - been looking forward to it for ages! Mind you the world works in mysterious ways - my mum decided to dislocate her elbow and shatter her wrist on sunday and I was the only one in! Gotta love hospitals







Hopefully I'll be around for the next one! Liz xxx


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

guess what? i got the work placement!!


----------



## blossom (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I had a lovely day! thanx to all who came, we gotta arrange another one soon. I was very nervous about how the day would be but I had a great time. Even though I went out straight afterwards and didn't get home till half eleven this morning!So I am truly exhausted and very thankful that we didn't go to Mcdonalds because otherwise I would have been v v sick last night!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Woo Hoo! Well done Vicky! Is it in London?Blossom, we must go out for a drink really soon! In Richmond, or somewhere closer to yo if you prefer. Im glad we didn't do MacDs too. I was sick as a dog today. lol.Text me.Nikki


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

i felt left out being the only one who can eat anything


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm glad you guys had a nice meet.







Sounded pretty cool.







Rock on...The Dude


----------



## Dave-G (Feb 2, 2002)

Glad you guys enjoyed yourselves, let there be many more!







Sorry I could not make it this time, but hopefully soon I'll be back in a job and will see you all at the next one







Keep well,Dave.


----------



## essex (Apr 8, 2003)

Ditto to the last couple of mails. Unfortunately I was unable to make it too, glad you all had fun, and heres to the next one.


----------



## blossom (Jul 10, 2003)

Well Dr Devil I was particularly impressed with how you devoured your cheese burger but on a good day I could impress you with how much #### I can eat! I can only do it though if I know I can stay in bed for the next couple of days!and p.s... loving the photos!!!!!!!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

yep its in london. closest tube station is victoria. im going to stay at a friends flat in london and go back to my family home at the wkend. im going to brace the pain. i was ok yesterday when i went there. i had the pain but i handled it much better than i thought i would


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

W


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

well done Vicky!!- see e mail!!So glad you guys had fun.Sorry I could not come, I was graduating the day before!- was a really nice day!!Would love to meet up with you guys some other time thou!!Sarah


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

thanks sarah!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes well done! I will have to come and visit you! Im really excited! Woo Hoo! What is the placement?


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Hi, i'd just like 2 say it woz gr8 meeting u guys and thanx Nikki and Dr. Devil 4 organising it! I'm sure u all will b glad 2 know that it is impossible 2 tell that any of u have anything wrong with u the only way of me knowing woz the fact that it woz an ibs meeting! I guess thats made me relise that although it seems im the only teenager in Dunstable with ibs there must be others out there 2.ps. Thanks Josh - I will let u know my results when i get them - 21st August AAAAH!


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Carla, couldnt tell there was anything wrong with you either!Dunstable? Isnt that near canterbury? i'm up that way all the time


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

ditto. Fingers crossed for you Carla for 21 August!


----------



## Joshua29 (Feb 25, 2003)

hey carlayeah i echo the devilas far as i was concerned you came across as a confident young woman with nowt wrong at all!by the way my exam results come out a week before your's!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

sorry Joshua good luck to you too!


----------



## Joshua29 (Feb 25, 2003)

Thank you kindly Jo!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

U from near Canterbury Carla ?? I live bout 20 mins from Canterbury


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey Joshua!You getting your A-Level results as well then?Cannot wait to get them....and then race down the pub! 3 weeks to go


----------



## Joshua29 (Feb 25, 2003)

HiNo not my A-levels - I actually took my A-levels 11 years ago!!!!!So now you're obviously wandering what I'm fraudulently doing on a "young adult's" website?!!No i've been doing professional examsAlthough I could well be racing down the pub too (to order a still mineral water!)Good luck with your results too!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes WHAT are u doing on the young adults forum OLDIE







LOL


----------



## Joshua29 (Feb 25, 2003)

Oi cheeky!You'll be catching me up soon!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Joshua, did you realise you are nearly 10 years older than me. LMAO. I don't mind you hijacking the forum. lol. You are still a young adult.


----------



## Joshua29 (Feb 25, 2003)

That's it! I don't have to take this abuse from you!........There's are lots of other places I can get abused like this!I am now retiring to the "Old Adults' Issues Knackers Yard" forum!Bloody kidz! Had more respect in my day!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Awwww.....poor Joshy







If it makes you feel better, you don't look your age.







Nikki


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

does that mean I have to join Joshua in the knackers yard then seeing that I took my A levels 16 years ago??!!!!lol


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

im working at a solicitors firm. will get to see real ppl with real legal problems. this is what ive been waiting for for yrs!


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Hey just come back from holiday so sorry for the late reply. How did it go Josh? Hope u passed,i'm sure u've done real good. I'm not near Canterbury Shadowz. Oh and Josh u look younger than u are - i thought u were about 24!


----------



## Carrynx (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey guysI am 29 and have also been lurking in the forum for a good few months now(you don't seem to mind older folks hanging around). The UK meet seemed like a lot of fun. If there are any south africans around, please post a message so we can try and arrange a similiar meeting.RegardsCarrynx (Johannesburg, South Africa)


----------



## Joshua29 (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanx Carla but it wasn't good news I'm afraid - you get out what you put in I guess...... I was severly distracted at the time!......thanx for remembering though!24!!!!!!! You're too kind!!Good luck for Thursday!ps Bad luck in the rugby and cricket Carrynx!


----------

